# Finally !!! Some serious hand tool woodworking



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I especially like the part where he chops between his feet.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Someone needs a new dust collector!

Paul


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, the line he's able to cut with that saw is incredible. And the shine on the broadax… A finely tuned, indeed.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

That guy is all muscle. Forget that belly, that's just ballast.

I wonder how he does at the competitions.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

One of his videos says that he's the top dog!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Must be Paul Bunyon kin.


----------



## GnarlyErik (Jul 22, 2012)

I can tell you that is one seriously sharp crosscut saw, and dosed well with kerosene too!

Now, if you want to see some really sincere and dedicated effort put into carpentry, check this totally awesome guy out:


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

I sure wish he would come and practice on my log pile, about every 21" would be greatly appreciated. LOL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

He's good…gotta definitely give credit where it is due…I would crap out after about 1 minute swinging a ax like that. They would also have to rename me "Greg Two Toes" if I stood on a log and swung an ax.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! The accuracy he shows with the axe is awesome,,, and the way the chips fall, no wonder he is the top dog.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

I find it humorous that this thread currently has 206 views and the YouTube video in question only has 177. Although I would not mention it to the man with the saw as I don't want to make him angry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

He is good. no sweat. I got tired just watching him.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Pretty amazing work John. You really good coordination and balance to swing a axe standing on a thin springboard like that and the sawing is awesome too. This guy looks like a real powerhouse. I wonder if he does this professionally or just likes to compete.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am thinking he started with a lot of anger issues. 

I also noticed that he was bare handed. Bet you could shave with that axe


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm with Monte. The first thing I though of was *ANGER MANAGEMENT !!!*


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

When I looked at it again, I did notice some bad form. He doesn't guide his saw with his thumb when he starts a cut.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is another accurate guy:


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

I was exhausted just watching the video.
Here's some more interesting wood working and set to music in a beautiful forest. Enjoy


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

The guy in the first video is probably wondering why he suddenly got 100 new views.
That's the power of LumberJocks in action!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow! That is not a man to mess with or look at wrong. Love the ballast comment earlier however is your life insurance paid up? ;-) I also like this guys choice of artwork on the wall which can be spotted at the 2 minute mark.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I noticed the "artwork" too. The guy must sweat testosterone. 
And did you noticed the weights for his lifting bench? They're about the size of garbage can lids.
As I recall, however, a lot of the Russian weight lifters carried similar loads of "ballast".


----------

